# I am Anxiety.



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty sure more like 4/4 people experience anxiety of some measure in their life. I mean they could've meant anxiety disorders, but... Anxiety is a natural emotion, even babies feel it. 

I hate this guy :/ but that's probably because I have an anxiety disorder. He also reminds me of people I know though, really annoying people who enjoy making others unhappy :/


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, I guess they mean how many people have anxiety disorders, otherwise it'd be 4/4.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

all types experience anxiety, no one is immune to it
in my younger years i had issues with it 
eons later not so much


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> all types experience anxiety, no one is immune to it
> in my younger years i had issues with it
> eons later not so much


They obviously meant anxiety disorders, which would be about right then. Just experiencing anxiety in everyday life is an entirely different thing to having an anxiety disorder.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> They obviously meant anxiety disorders, which would be about right then. Just experiencing anxiety in everyday life is an entirely different thing to having an anxiety disorder.


I thought when daily life becomes too much because of symptoms, that's when it's time to consider seeing someone for a referral to a therapist and a potential diagnosis?

I haven't seen the video yet, but I'll definitely watch it Superhero .


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> They obviously meant anxiety disorders,
> yea, that was my point


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> They obviously meant anxiety disorders,
> yea, that was my point


I just noticed you said "all types"...yep, I'd say that's a given.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Slagathor said:


> I thought when daily life becomes too much because of symptoms, that's when it's time to consider seeing someone for a referral to a therapist and a potential diagnosis?
> 
> I haven't seen the video yet, but I'll definitely watch it Superhero .


If daily life is too much to deal with, that may be due to an anxiety disorder. There are many reasons tho...


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> If daily life is too much to deal with, that may be due to an anxiety disorder. There are many reasons tho...


Ooops, I misread what you said earlier about the differentiation between normal anxiety vs an anxiety disorder. I agree a hundred percent!


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I know that most people experience anxiety, but if someone experiences what the guy in the video said every day, is that an anxiety disorder?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

This kind of reminds me why I feel weird having an "anxiety disorder". I have what they call "anxiety," but it enhances my life if anything. It's always been present but it's not like it kills me. :/ I guess we need diagnoses for different reasons though.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


>


lol I got anxious just watching that. 

(and I would say I'm in recovery from my anxiety disorder) xD 

But I liked it as a form of entertainment though - approaching anxiety like it's the beast. But I think for recovery to happen, you need to see that labels are not actually relevant and 'anxiety' is not who you are alongside the 'disorder' . Basically, you need to make your life better above these things, in small steps --> big steps.



Gossip Goat said:


> I know that most people experience anxiety, but if someone experiences what the guy in the video said every day, is that an anxiety disorder?


persistent anxiety, and for it to get in the way of social, personal or academic life; then it's an anxiety disorder. "disorder" comes when it becomes a problem in some way.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> lol I got anxious just watching that.
> 
> (and I would say I'm in recovery from my anxiety disorder) xD
> 
> ...


That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure


If you're concerned, then go to a psychologist and get an evaluation. it can only help.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> If you're concerned, then go to a psychologist and get an evaluation. it can only help.


my question wasn't relevant to me, i just read other people's responses and got confused for a moment.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> I know that most people experience anxiety, but if someone experiences what the guy in the video said every day, is that an anxiety disorder?


He covers different disorders, including SAD, OCD, and Paranoia. One would want an official diagnosis for these tho.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I prefer Tumblr's description of anxiety as a little dog barking at random little things that aren't always relevant. It makes the anxious feelings and thoughts I experience a little less scary.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

alittlebear said:


> I prefer Tumblr's description of anxiety as a little dog barking at random little things that aren't always relevant. It makes the anxious feelings and thoughts I experience a little less scary.


That's fair enuf. It's good to find a way to shrink the anxiety, but I think this video is an eye opener for those who don't experience anxiety disorders...at least I hope so. It would be nice if more people could understand them.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

That's true. It is good to open people's eyes to the things others experience, sometimes in a scary way if that jocks them awake in a positive way.


----------

